# US Degree Attestation



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

I've searched through older posts and found a few discussions about the university degree attestation process for a work visa application. Most were describing how to go about it in the UK or India, though. I'm trying to have my degree attested from a US university. So far I have my diploma and a document from the Texas secretary of state certifying a notary who I guess the university sent the diploma to. (My university was able to do that much for me for $75.) I guess next it needs to go to the secretary of state in Washington DC then to the UAE embassy in DC? I'm a little confused about the process, still. (I'm not currently in the UAE.) 

I realize I might need to find a service in the US to do it for me, but among the older posts I noticed an American said that he paid $900 for this service. I hope it won't be that expensive. Could someone suggest a good service in the US they've used and how much they paid? 

Thanks, all!


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

pixel212 said:


> I've searched through older posts and found a few discussions about the university degree attestation process for a work visa application. Most were describing how to go about it in the UK or India, though. I'm trying to have my degree attested from a US university. So far I have my diploma and a document from the Texas secretary of state certifying a notary who I guess the university sent the diploma to. (My university was able to do that much for me for $75.) I guess next it needs to go to the secretary of state in Washington DC then to the UAE embassy in DC? I'm a little confused about the process, still. (I'm not currently in the UAE.)
> 
> I realize I might need to find a service in the US to do it for me, but among the older posts I noticed an American said that he paid $900 for this service. I hope it won't be that expensive. Could someone suggest a good service in the US they've used and how much they paid?
> 
> Thanks, all!


I'm going through a similar process right now. To my knowledge:

The legalisation of document at UAE Embassy involves three steps: 
1. Notarization of document 
2. Authentication with Department of Global Affairs
3. Legalisation of document at UAE Embassy 

Documents required: 
1. Original Diploma (or copy notarized)
2. Transcripts- must be sent by university to UAE embassy directly in a sealed envelope.


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

I'm more confused now. I thought I had figured out that it was roughly:
1. original diploma from University to SoS at the state level for notarization
2. original diploma and document from SoS at state level to SoS at fed level in DC
3. everything goes to UAE embassy in DC?


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

pixel212 said:


> I'm more confused now. I thought I had figured out that it was roughly:
> 1. original diploma from University to SoS at the state level for notarization
> 2. original diploma and document from SoS at state level to SoS at fed level in DC
> 3. everything goes to UAE embassy in DC?


Apologies, I am not doing this through the US, rather Canada. So perhaps there are slightly different process requirements. 

If you are doing this yourself, perhaps I would ask an immigration / work visa lawyer who specializes in the UAE. My company was able to provide a lawyer who is dealing with the majority of the headache.


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

I think the only part I'm doing myself is getting my degree "attested" but just that seems really confusing. I've noticed there are services in the UK a few have mentioned here for those with degrees from the UK. It looks like there might be services in the US as well as I can find some dodgy looking ones when I google. Someone here mentioned one he used for $900. I'm open to using a recommended US service if anyone has had a good experience with one (but hopefully the fee will be less than $900).


----------



## Redindxb43 (Mar 1, 2015)

pixel212 said:


> I'm more confused now. I thought I had figured out that it was roughly:
> 1. original diploma from University to SoS at the state level for notarization
> 2. original diploma and document from SoS at state level to SoS at fed level in DC
> 3. everything goes to UAE embassy in DC?


This is from the website of a firm who does them for the UAE

Firstly, your document will be authenticated by the Secretary of State to certify the validity of the signature on the document, and will be given an Authentication Certificate to show this has taken place. 
Secondly, your document will have an Apostille attached by the US Department of State, so that it can be recognised by the UAE Embassy. 
Finally, your document will be legalised by the UAE Embassy in Washington.
It will need to be sent to attested at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MOFA) In the UAE


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

Redindxb43 said:


> This is from the website of a firm who does them for the UAE
> 
> Firstly, your document will be authenticated by the Secretary of State to certify the validity of the signature on the document, and will be given an Authentication Certificate to show this has taken place.
> Secondly, your document will have an Apostille attached by the US Department of State, so that it can be recognised by the UAE Embassy.
> ...


We have a SOS at the state and federal level in the US. That's unclear whether they mean state or federal. I believe my diploma has been to the SOS at the state level. 

Any recommendations for firms not in the UAE but instead in the US?


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

pixel212 said:


> We have a SOS at the state and federal level in the US. That's unclear whether they mean state or federal. I believe my diploma has been to the SOS at the state level.
> 
> Any recommendations for firms not in the UAE but instead in the US?


My company (publicly listed US company mid-cap) uses Fragomen (https://www.fragomen.com/)


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

Thank you. I believe that's more than what I need, though. It looks like they're more of a legal firm. 

There appear to be companies that just do degree attestation. I gather it's quite common in the UK from the posts I've read on this forum. For the US, I can find some if I google, but it would be great to get a recommendation from someone that's used one of them. The US degree attestation service web sites I'm finding look a little dodgy and I feel hesitant to send off what I've managed to get so far by just picking one at random. Just as an example, here's one that comes up "usauthentication" (I can't post URLs yet) There's several of them with basic sites and stock photos. No clue if they're legit though


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

pixel212 said:


> We have a SOS at the state and federal level in the US. That's unclear whether they mean state or federal. I believe my diploma has been to the SOS at the state level.
> 
> Any recommendations for firms not in the UAE but instead in the US?


No clue sorry i only know UK firms ( Most of my guys and girls are Brits)
I did see this one online http://www.usauthentication.com/us-authentication-services/document-attestation.php if in doubt call them you can tell via the phone if they know their stuff and they are probably certified by an agency for legitimacy


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

Reddiva said:


> No clue sorry i only know UK firms ( Most of my guys and girls are Brits)
> I did see this one online Certificate & Document Authentication/Attestation Services For Qatar, Kuwait & China if in doubt call them you can tell via the phone if they know their stuff and they are probably certified by an agency for legitimacy


Yes, there are a lot in the US that come up if you google. I was hoping to find someone who could recommend one. It seems like there are a few recommended here for UK degrees but none for US degrees. The process for US degrees does seem to be more complicated and expensive, unfortunately. Surprisingly I've found Yelp might be a good place to find reviews of services located in DC, so I might have to rely on a review there and a perusal of their listing with Better Business to make sure there aren't many complaints. 

I'm so disappointed to figure out that I'm only halfway there after having my diploma sent by my University to be notarized by the Texas Secretary of State with apostille. That alone took a couple weeks. Now it looks like it has to go to the Department of State in DC before going to UAE embassy. All in all, degree attestation seems to be a month long process costing $200-$300 in total I guess.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

pixel212 said:


> Thank you. I believe that's more than what I need, though. It looks like they're more of a legal firm.
> 
> There appear to be companies that just do degree attestation. I gather it's quite common in the UK from the posts I've read on this forum. For the US, I can find some if I google, but it would be great to get a recommendation from someone that's used one of them. The US degree attestation service web sites I'm finding look a little dodgy and I feel hesitant to send off what I've managed to get so far by just picking one at random. Just as an example, here's one that comes up "usauthentication" (I can't post URLs yet) There's several of them with basic sites and stock photos. No clue if they're legit though



Hi I went through this in 2012 but was already here in the UAE so I had these guys handle it for me:

ASAP Document Services

They charged me $350 at the time, but it was fairly quick and efficient, I would recommend them from my 2012 experience.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

I just checked and my total was $390 but that including shipping the documents to the UAE for me.


----------



## pixel212 (May 21, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> I just checked and my total was $390 but that including shipping the documents to the UAE for me.


Whew. I'll report back on my experience and total cost in a few weeks in case anyone in the future searches for the same info.


----------



## mehranR (Jul 27, 2013)

I used Roca services in DC, their number is 703) 717-9087. Email: [email protected]
He does the Federal and UAE embassy. I don’t think he did state for me.


----------



## dalizk (Apr 12, 2016)

Hey I'm going through the same process now. I'm from PR but since we are part of the USA it must be very similar. Can you let me know how you did it, how long it took?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

dalizk said:


> Hey I'm going through the same process now. I'm from PR but since we are part of the USA it must be very similar. Can you let me know how you did it, how long it took?


Contact the company I posted about and they will guide you. Took me about 2 weeks to arrange everything from Dubai.


----------

